# Lfts 11/8



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m in the climber but I’m not really happy with this wind, it’s almost straight East but I’m committed until after sunrise now.
Flight


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Got in my shack' at6,let's see how the big boy's like gold estreus. Saw a shooter yesterday morning at 60 yards. I watched him walk away and amazed at the rack. Biggest 1 I have seen on the hood here. Let's see what the sunrise brings today.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Out in Iron county. Been very slow in this heat but the front is coming. Good luck guys!!!


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Last Sunday morning got 4 inches of snow, today I will be a tee shirt for the afternoon hunt. Is it affecting your deer sightings. 1 in am for me and nothing in afternoon hunt. Glad I have extra time this rut hunt.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Im in! Chilly here this morning like an early July morning. I’m hopeful of seeing something good today but not very hopeful I can get him into bow range. South wind is ok at best for any of my set ups.


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Last morning sit before gun season in Clay county Indiana, I have to cut it short this morning. It's November 8th, but it is also 59 degrees. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

In my perch in Calhoun. Hoping for something good today. Good luck to all.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Checking in from Calhoun co. Left my phone at cabin for yesterday’s LFTS so couldn’t participate. Oof luck and shoot straight!!!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

All set in PI county. A little breezy.
Good luck all


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Good luck everyone. Taken the back roads in a few minutes to work. Dont start till 10am.. I enjoy being in the forest checking for wildlife even tho I'm not hunting. Shoot straight!


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Got the grandson sitting with me this morning right in the middle of my woods. When I got him up this morning he said " Papa, I couldn't sleep. I keep waking up five or six times because I was dreaming about the big buck". 
It doesn't get any better then that.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

4pt and a2.5 8pt


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

"Big Tuna" said:


> Got the grandson sitting with me this morning right in the middle of my woods. When I got him up this morning he said " Papa, I couldn't sleep. I keep waking up five or six times because I was dreaming about the big buck".
> It doesn't get any better then that.
> 
> View attachment 599701


Don’t get much better than that!!!


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Out in Arenac this morning had some pretty good action yesterday morning considering this heat wave. Had some move through before light and heard some coyotes which got the dogs going. Hoping one of the big boys makes a mistake this morning! Good luck in Iowa Skibum!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

"Big Tuna" said:


> Got the grandson sitting with me this morning right in the middle of my woods. When I got him up this morning he said " Papa, I couldn't sleep. I keep waking up five or six times because I was dreaming about the big buck".
> It doesn't get any better then that.
> 
> View attachment 599701


Another hunter is born. Awesome!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Sitting it out today. 81 is a little too hot. There’s absolutely zero room for error in temps like that. Good luck everyone!


----------



## JJLew311 (Mar 22, 2015)

Just had 3 does come through the field running circles and chasing each other around like they’ve lost their mind. One could’ve possibly been a little buck but if it was, it was really small. Good action though!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

live from Ohio. Got into town at 1 am last night. Sitting same tree i shot a nice 8pt in two years ago.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

"Big Tuna" said:


> Got the grandson sitting with me this morning right in the middle of my woods. When I got him up this morning he said " Papa, I couldn't sleep. I keep waking up five or six times because I was dreaming about the big buck".
> It doesn't get any better then that.
> 
> View attachment 599701


If I had half a chance at a buck this morning, I’d give it to him.
I really hope he he gets a crack at one with his recurve.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Just had a wide 8 at 50 yards hitting scrapes down the edge of the woods. Not sure how I didn't get a shot since there's a small buck running a doe in the field on the other side of me


----------



## cb2176 (May 2, 2015)

4 bucks 3 does 2 buttons so far. Lots of chasing.

The biggest was an 18" wide real heavy 8pt. Bugger looked at my decoy... took a few steps toward it... then headed down into the thickest bedding area we have ... looking for love...

The big one got as close at 76 yards but no closer...


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Just had a basket rack go threw nose to the ground on that doe. Problem is she was headed south and he is tracking her headed north.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Just had a doe skirt my stand and she was letting out bleats the whole way. No followers but now I have a fresh estrous trail lol


----------



## homer666 (Jul 20, 2018)

3 does and one little basket 6 so far. Still pretty nice temps and wind.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Two family groups of does passed through so far, zero bucks behind them. Now I just had a little 4 point bed down 30 yards away from me. Might be a long sit


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Sounds of a fight in the brush upwind of me. Hoping one or the other comes up this way.


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

"Big Tuna" said:


> Got the grandson sitting with me this morning right in the middle of my woods. When I got him up this morning he said " Papa, I couldn't sleep. I keep waking up five or six times because I was dreaming about the big buck".
> It doesn't get any better then that.
> 
> View attachment 599701


Love the Bear recurve and the back quiver, nothing better than that. Those were the days when it was difficult to shoot a deer with a bow. All the new bows have taken the skill out of it.


----------



## JJLew311 (Mar 22, 2015)

Holy geese!! Should’ve brought a shotgun  


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Strong start to the day. One more year buddy. I'll see you next year.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Up to 6 now 2 bucks and 4 does still no shots presented.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

dlawrence1 said:


> Strong start to the day. One more year buddy. I'll see you next year.


Heck of a pass but we both appreciate it LOL


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Finally some action - had what appeared to be a shooter buck sniffing around to my south about 80yds, taking his time but working away from me. As I was blowing on my grunt tube like a kazoo to try and get his attention had another deer bust out of the little swampy pothole in front of me at about 70 yds. Both now gone out of my life for the time being.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

dlawrence1 said:


> Strong start to the day. One more year buddy. I'll see you next year.


What age and score do you think, please?


----------



## theangler (Dec 30, 2004)

dewy6068 said:


> Had a doe come through just before daylight and a few minutes ago the same 4 pt came through which I have passed 5 times now.
> 
> WTF...heard 2 close gun shots just N of us this morning. First at 7:10 and second at 7:16 am. It’s all woods where they came from...hard to believe it wasn’t someone poaching the week before gun season.
> 
> ...


One morning this week, I heard a gun shot at 7:10 and another about a minute later, about five minutes later I hear two truck doors slam and burn away. Good ole Arenac

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Lots of doe activity. Saw the buck dlawerence posted above plus a wide 8pt and a 5pt


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Decent half rack. Hope he slide through this year.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

LabtechLewis said:


> What age and score do you think, please?


edit, im thinking 3.5years 115-118"


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

5 different bucks , smoked a small 8.
Still lots of activity, gonna give it an hour.
Nothing moved until 8 today


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Nice doe moved through close - unfortunately she didn’t give a decent shot but was making consistent estrous bleats as she went through.


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

Mink on a log.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

paragonrun said:


> What am I looking at? Been trying to figure it out


mink


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks just thought of that. ResearchedFisher and Martin first.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Small 8 casually looking


----------



## FivesFull (Jan 29, 2017)

Sloooow morning so far on public in north east lower. Been quite for a month now haven’t seen a person anywhere near us. Yesterday and today everyone is setting up camp for next week. We are deep in here and I can hear chainsaws, quads, someone banging stakes, and even a rooster. Wtf at least sounds like they are a long ways away maybe they will spook a few this way


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Mean while at my work.... he's locked down with a doe which you can see bedded in the green bush down to the left. I pulled up in my work vehicle and they didn't even care. I rolled down my window and started mouth grunting and the buck started grunting back.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Had the sparky that was bedded down get up and find a doe to chase. Ten minutes ago one of the two shooters I am after came to the bedding area I am sitting downwind of. For some reason he decided to check upwind of it..150 yards away or so. Grunt and can call were not effective.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Getting warm out quick, time to shed a layer. It's kind of nice not being dressed heavy. But I would prefer 34°


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

bigbucks160 said:


> Lots of doe activity. Saw the buck dlawerence posted above plus a wide 8pt and a 5pt


Ahhh, No wonder he passes those you're neighbors 



rz6x59 said:


> I tried this yesterday but couldnt get it to post. After a warm slow morning at 9.15 he came directly from behind me and I really didnt see him until he was right below me. I had to stand quickly and the shot was straight down 1 yard from my ladder.
> I aimed for a back strap and it passed right through him sticking deep into the swamp.
> My first 10 point.
> View attachment 599805
> View attachment 599807


CONGRATS ! nice buck.

I promised blood today, well..... my nose is bleeding from bouncing my head off the wall!! stayed up too late after the high school football game and slept in :banghead3 lazy sap!!
Be in for the afternoon.

good luck to ya's that are still out


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

7 point trying to figure out where the party went.


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

Last day of my hunting vacation and decided he was big enough.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Hookslinger said:


> Mean while at my work.... he's locked down with a doe which you can see bedded in the green bush down to the left. I pulled up in my work vehicle and they didn't even care. I rolled down my window and started mouth grunting and the buck started grunting back.
> 
> View attachment 599843


Quite the habitat.
Doe is using that little bit of cover just right.
Looks like water in the background before the lawn?
And the doe about has her nose in a scrape. Or ,it looks like a casual scrape anyways.
Great pic..
It must really be helping you focus on work.....


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Time to get to work!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Muskegonbow said:


> View attachment 599865
> Last day of my hunting vacation and decided he was big enough.
> View attachment 599863


Congrats really nice way to end your vacation!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

1morebite said:


> Time to get to work!
> View attachment 599867


That’s a beauty. Congrats nicely done!


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Congrats @Muskegonbow on a fine buck!


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Nothing says November rut hunting like having a spider the size of a pencil eraser crawl down off your face mask onto your eyeball at 7:30 am. A lesser man may have fallen right out of the tree. I managed to fight it off, lol.
A handful of doe, three small bucks including the half rack pictured. It's his fourth lap through today, twice point blank. His body looks 3.5 to me. I believe he'd be about 17"-18" if he had his other side.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Muskegonbow said:


> View attachment 599865
> Last day of my hunting vacation and decided he was big enough.
> View attachment 599863


Very nice congratulations!
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

1morebite said:


> Time to get to work!
> View attachment 599867


Nice job on a good one....don’t be late !
Flight


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Namrock said:


> I AM NOT MOVING UNTIL DARK OR SHE DRAGS HIM OVER HERE.
> (Sorry didn't mean to yell)


Hang in there Namrock! Get on 'im and stay on 'im 'til it's thru.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Namrock said:


> I AM NOT MOVING UNTIL DARK OR SHE DRAGS HIM OVER HERE.
> (Sorry didn't mean to yell)


Stick to it, persistence pays. I got one left known buck to see and maybe a mystery buck will show up. I'm thankful for the clouds and breeze about now, it was getting toasty.


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Man it’s hot out heading out in a about a hour it will be slow going. Hunting some new property today. See a few nice bucks shot today. Congrats to everyone
Be safe


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Someone shake the woods and wake em up.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Namrock said:


> You tell me how to get him off that doe he's with & over here in front of me, & I'll give you a backstrap & let you take my picture with him B!


How far away are they? Pray for another buck to get too close. Once he runs the intruder off, hit him with grunts and a snort-wheeze. Got a couple in past years that way. You're in the game. Good luck!


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

My grandson and I had a great morning. Had six different bucks go by us. This one was with a doe. We watched him chase, grunt , grunt snort whezz , and I watched him do the dirty deed to the doe. Thank God he didn't ask about that one.
I passed on him even tho he was well within my range but not for my grandson. He was so pumped at all we saw, I think he sharted....... twice!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Dish7 said:


> How far away are they? Pray for another buck to get too close. Once he runs the intruder off, hit him with grunts and a snort-wheeze. Got a couple in past years that way. You're in the game. Good luck!


180-240 to the edge of the marsh. Haven't seen him moving around in a couple hours. Hope they didn't sneak out the back. & If that situation with an intruder plays out, I will do what the Dish say's! He's a friggin slammer man. As big or bigger than the buck I killed 1 year ago tommorow. 
#shoulvebroughtmorewater


----------



## atp500 (Feb 6, 2007)

rz6x59 said:


> I tried this yesterday but couldnt get it to post. After a warm slow morning at 9.15 he came directly from behind me and I really didnt see him until he was right below me. I had to stand quickly and the shot was straight down 1 yard from my ladder.
> I aimed for a back strap and it passed right through him sticking deep into the swamp.
> My first 10 point.
> View attachment 599805
> View attachment 599807


I see an Omni nock! What are you shooting?


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Just jumped a giant buck while stalking. He had a doe bedded down. What are the chances they go back to the same area? Does anyone have experience with this pm me if you have some insight. The wind is not right and it would be hunting from the ground. 

Congratulations to hunters with the nice bucks today!!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Some awesome mid day pics. I'm set up. Not bad when sun behind a cloud.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Dropped the small 8 off to buddy's cooler, wife and I in separate blinds waiting for the big boys!


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

Took my bow for a hike in the woods. Found some great sign but seemed like a week old. Just out of range. Ridiculously hot in the timber. Came to the edge of a marsh and it’s easily 15-25* cooler here. Hoping they pass through! Looking for one of those Leelanau County Public Land monsters... 

Good luck tonight gang!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Muskegonbow said:


> View attachment 599865
> Last day of my hunting vacation and decided he was big enough.
> View attachment 599863


Nice buck congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

1morebite said:


> Time to get to work!
> View attachment 599867


Good one congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

carnivor said:


> Sorry for the late post. I shot him at first light. It was a race against the sun from there. There was an 8 an 4 dogging a doe. I guess he couldn’t take it anymore because he busted out of the swamp. I think he crashed through every brush pile on the way out. Ran the other bucks off and headed back into the swamp. Luck for me that meant crossing 20yards from my stand. Heart shot. He ran 40yrs and piled up. It got hot fast!
> 
> View attachment 599893


Nice buck! Congrats


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Up an in in Alcona county! My first lifts post of the year. Saw 2 this morning. One unknown and one sparky the wonder buck who so graciously posed for me broad side at 20 yards. Needs a couple more years. 
150 yards off the edge of a swamp tonight with a cedar swamp in front of me and a big flat loaded with acorns up behind me. Let see what happens 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app
View attachment 599979
View attachment 599981


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

cb2176 said:


> 4 bucks 3 does 2 buttons so far. Lots of chasing.
> 
> The biggest was an 18" wide real heavy 8pt. Bugger looked at my decoy... took a few steps toward it... then headed down into the thickest bedding area we have ... looking for love...
> 
> The big one got as close at 76 yards but no closer...





rz6x59 said:


> I tried this yesterday but couldnt get it to post. After a warm slow morning at 9.15 he came directly from behind me and I really didnt see him until he was right below me. I had to stand quickly and the shot was straight down 1 yard from my ladder.
> I aimed for a back strap and it passed right through him sticking deep into the swamp.
> My first 10 point.
> View attachment 599805
> View attachment 599807


cograts. Nice


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Decided to hunt this evening at camp and driving home (3hrs) after dark tonight so I can work Monday and Tuesday before going back on vacation for 12 days. 

Back in the same stand as this morning. There has been quite a bit of doe activity in here in the evenings so I’m hoping they pull a nice buck to me. 

Good luck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey welcome back everybody! Been in the same stand since ya'll left. Seen a few more bucks and a few more does. They're starting to get up out of bed and stretch the legs so go get em!


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Back in, it's a hot one. Sporting the camo banana hammock. Ready for cold front .good luck


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

SmokeShot said:


> View attachment 600027
> I posted a picture of my 11yr old in the stand with me in last nights LFTS thread stating that hopefully we could have her harvest her first deer. Well it worked out and she got one! So we are going to try and repeat the same scenario with my 9yr old trying to take her first in Allegan county this time.


Best of luck!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

SmokeShot said:


> View attachment 600027
> I posted a picture of my 11yr old in the stand with me in last nights LFTS thread stating that hopefully we could have her harvest her first deer. Well it worked out and she got one! So we are going to try and repeat the same scenario with my 9yr old trying to take her first in Allegan county this time.


Good luck to her !! wish mine would practice so I could do the same ! She's too damn lazy to even practice. Some day hope to make it all about her


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

bigbucks160 said:


> Back at it. Not feeling it in this sauna. We shall see.


Be advised that the general rule of a sauna is keep your hands to yourself. "Feeling" things is not appropriate.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

SmokeShot said:


> View attachment 600027
> I posted a picture of my 11yr old in the stand with me in last nights LFTS thread stating that hopefully we could have her harvest her first deer. Well it worked out and she got one! So we are going to try and repeat the same scenario with my 9yr old trying to take her first in Allegan county this time.


Awesome!! Congrats to you and your daughter.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

November Sunrise said:


> Be advised that the general rule of a sauna is keep your hands to yourself. "Feeling" things is not appropriate.


2 things does this include yourself??
2nd are you speaking from 1st hand experiences??


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Doing the ground and pound tonight in my spruce in hopes of shooting a mean ol doe. Besides that we are out of the sun.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

First customers tonight, sparky flogging a doe.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

bigbucks160 said:


> 2 things does this include yourself??
> 2nd are you speaking from 1st hand experiences??


Listen MISTER enough with all the questions. How about just enjoy the sauna without all the MS posting? I think that Big 7 just walked behind you while you were reading this.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Not a deer sighting this morning for me. See what this evening brings.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Just had a beautiful 6 point go by. Tall and almost out to his ears. I'm sure he is a 1.5 year old. Hopefully, he will develop into a monster!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok so I get talked into coming out and sitting in this nonsense. In my climber and knock a arrow at 4:01, I sit down and am typing something totally different on here when I hear chasing to my left. Two bucks are chasing a doe so I grab my Binos, one of the two I would shoot so I take off my gloves and get ready. I lose track of the big one and didn’t realize he peeled off from the other buck and doe. I was scanning so intensely for him that I didn’t realize that he was heading for my pinch. When I heard the footsteps I leaned around the tree and he was at 40 but missed the opening to the pinch. I threw everything I had a him but he had other ideas !
Flight


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Secretary of War after a yard ornament


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Shot fired !!! Keep fingers crossed guy's low n back 40 or so yards, he looked hurt.. gonna give it a bit. Decent 8, outside ears. Let the shaking begin !!!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Good luck snort!


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Shot fired !!! Keep fingers crossed guy's low n back 40 or so yards, he looked hurt.. gonna give it a bit. Decent 8, outside ears. Let the shaking begin !!!


Outstanding! Be patient and good luck!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I just watched a busted up 3 year old 7 point breed a doe. I’m fairly certain he would have gotten a free pass but he never came close.
Flight


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

snortwheeze said:


> Shot fired !!! Keep fingers crossed guy's low n back 40 or so yards, he looked hurt.. gonna give it a bit. Decent 8, outside ears. Let the shaking begin !!!


:woohoo1:


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

4 bucks so far. 3 8’s and a spike. I would shoot all 3 in a heartbeat at home. Awesome night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

The line at my deer processor today. They didn’t open until 1:00. With this heat there is







no hanging your deer.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

snortwheeze said:


> Shot fired !!! Keep fingers crossed guy's low n back 40 or so yards, he looked hurt.. gonna give it a bit. Decent 8, outside ears. Let the shaking begin !!!


Way to get em snort!! Good luck on the recovery!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

snortwheeze said:


> Shot fired !!! Keep fingers crossed guy's low n back 40 or so yards, he looked hurt.. gonna give it a bit. Decent 8, outside ears. Let the shaking begin !!!





Team Camo said:


> :woohoo1:


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

snortwheeze said:


> Shot fired !!! Keep fingers crossed guy's low n back 40 or so yards, he looked hurt.. gonna give it a bit. Decent 8, outside ears. Let the shaking begin !!!


Pulling for you. Good luck in the tracking


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Ended up seeing three small bucks and 4 doe/fawns.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Shot fired !!! Keep fingers crossed guy's low n back 40 or so yards, he looked hurt.. gonna give it a bit. Decent 8, outside ears. Let the shaking begin !!!


Wishing you the best luck ever AJ.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

snortwheeze said:


> Shot fired !!! Keep fingers crossed guy's low n back 40 or so yards, he looked hurt.. gonna give it a bit. Decent 8, outside ears. Let the shaking begin !!!


That’s awesome! Can’t wait for the pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

snortwheeze said:


> Shot fired !!! Keep fingers crossed guy's low n back 40 or so yards, he looked hurt.. gonna give it a bit. Decent 8, outside ears. Let the shaking begin !!!


Let me know if you need help. I’m not too far from ya. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Awesome. I'm about 45 minutes from you if you want a hand?


snortwheeze said:


> Shot fired !!! Keep fingers crossed guy's low n back 40 or so yards, he looked hurt.. gonna give it a bit. Decent 8, outside ears. Let the shaking begin !!!


Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Would you guy's let it lay overnight ?? I feel like I need too.... don't think he made it to far after I lost eyes on em. Think I would've heard him still continue but DON'T WANNA push him Can be back at day break. Is it that warm ??? **** I'm sick, practice in July and more then most because I love to shoot but **** happens


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

At least 4 hours if you think a liver hit. Guts he needs to lay all night.


snortwheeze said:


> Would you guy's let it lay overnight ?? I feel like I need too.... don't think he made it to far after I lost eyes on em. Think I would've heard him still continue but DON'T WANNA push him Can be back at day break. Is it that warm ??? **** I'm sick, practice in July and more then most because I love to shoot but **** happens


Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Shot fired !!! Keep fingers crossed guy's low n back 40 or so yards, he looked hurt.. gonna give it a bit. Decent 8, outside ears. Let the shaking begin !!!


Best post you have made this season weeze... hope to see a pic soon. Kudos to all that have and will offer a hand to a true sportsman. I'd love to help if you were closer. Your welcome to bring it up and put in the cooler if needed. PM me I can meet you tonight if needed.


----------



## LuckyBucks (Dec 6, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Would you guy's let it lay overnight ?? I feel like I need too.... don't think he made it to far after I lost eyes on em. Think I would've heard him still continue but DON'T WANNA push him Can be back at day break. Is it that warm ??? **** I'm sick, practice in July and more then most because I love to shoot but **** happens


Any chance of finding the arrow without bumping him. The arrow could tell a lot about what your plan should be.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

You got this Snort!


snortwheeze said:


> Shot fired !!! Keep fingers crossed guy's low n back 40 or so yards, he looked hurt.. gonna give it a bit. Decent 8, outside ears. Let the shaking begin !!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

snortwheeze said:


> Shot fired !!! Keep fingers crossed guy's low n back 40 or so yards, he looked hurt.. gonna give it a bit. Decent 8, outside ears. Let the shaking begin !!!


Good luck Snort!!


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

With this heat wave, id be leary about waiting till morning. But maybe its cooler by you.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Way to go AJ. I know you ll find him b can’t wait to see the pics


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

snortwheeze said:


> Shot fired !!! Keep fingers crossed guy's low n back 40 or so yards, he looked hurt.. gonna give it a bit. Decent 8, outside ears. Let the shaking begin !!!





snortwheeze said:


> Would you guy's let it lay overnight ?? I feel like I need too.... don't think he made it to far after I lost eyes on em. Think I would've heard him still continue but DON'T WANNA push him Can be back at day break. Is it that warm ??? **** I'm sick, practice in July and more then most because I love to shoot but **** happens


Good luck aj ......I would be nervous to let it lay all night with temps like this but sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do if it was me I would probably wait till midnight n start tracking ......if ya wait till mornin and need help shoot me a txt I dont have to work and I'm more than willing to help if ya need it


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Well.... what a day. I slept in to let me brother who was visiting hunt my stand, he took a 2.5yo 8pt. Super happy for him. And I passed a big 8pt tonight because I have my eye on two bigger bucks... one being the 150" or so 10pt that busted me 15 minutes after passing this guy while drawing on him. No regrets passing the 8pt, but I can't say I would do it again. It almost paid off tonight.

Edit: Okay, the more and more i watch the clip.... the regret grows....


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

snortwheeze said:


> Would you guy's let it lay overnight ?? I feel like I need too.... don't think he made it to far after I lost eyes on em. Think I would've heard him still continue but DON'T WANNA push him Can be back at day break. Is it that warm ??? **** I'm sick, practice in July and more then most because I love to shoot but **** happens


Where are you at? I am more then happy to come give you a hand if it’s not to far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

snortwheeze said:


> Would you guy's let it lay overnight ?? I feel like I need too.... don't think he made it to far after I lost eyes on em. Think I would've heard him still continue but DON'T WANNA push him Can be back at day break. Is it that warm ??? **** I'm sick, practice in July and more then most because I love to shoot but **** happens


Well crap Snort...if the border wasn't closed I'd drive the bridge to offer you a hand. Good luck brother hope you can find him. Keep us posted.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

If you feel you need to back off him , and you don't...It'll bug ya if he moves out.

I'd be voting for a midnight sneak on the hit site. (The temperature being my impatient excuse.)
But you wrote morning. If morning is the option you have, vs midnight , then morning it is.

Exciting hunt ehh? You was gettin due....


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Good luck snort,wish I was in better shape I vulenter to help Iam close casco twp.All I can do is pray you get him


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Seen some chasers but all scrubbers. #1hitlister got shot by a neighbor. Helped another neighbor track his injured deer. 0 for 2 in recoveries.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Probably wait until morning...gonna cool off enough tonight that the deer will be fine. Good luck AJ.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

timj said:


> With this heat wave, id be leary about waiting till morning. But maybe its cooler by you.


62* right now...



MrFysch said:


> Probably wait until morning...gonna cool off enough tonight that the deer will be fine. Good luck AJ.


Thanks Ron. I'm waiting.. I'll be out at daybreak. 

I'm disgusted !! Meanwhile at my buddy's. His girlfriends daughter killed here 1st


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Would you guy's let it lay overnight ?? I feel like I need too.... don't think he made it to far after I lost eyes on em. Think I would've heard him still continue but DON'T WANNA push him Can be back at day break. Is it that warm ??? **** I'm sick, practice in July and more then most because I love to shoot but **** happens


A.J. if you are local and need a hand let me know...I don't know if you are up north still or back home.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

You gotta make the call. Think about the shot, how confident are you where it hit em. Then follow the evidence and your gut. Can you find your arrow? If you find it, smell it, is it clean or dirty. Ie stomach matter or food particles. Do you have blood, check the colour and the quantity. 
sucks azz in these temps but " if in doubt back out" daylight makes for easier track jobs, time and sleep (if you can get any) adds to looking over the situation with a clearer head. Best advise I can offer anyone. 

Good luck AJ we're all pulling for ya man. Hope you find em!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Macs13 said:


> LFTF today. That's live from the flotilla! It appears that word has gotten out that there might be walleye out here. Holy sardines, Batman!
> View attachment 599817
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Saw you I believe at stearling state park today?


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Congrats to everyone that got deer this weekend. My camera's have done opposite of what they should do to people everywhere gun scouting. I think all of my bucks have moved on. More human pics this weekend than deer.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Another tremendous night in the woods...besides the young 6 point, I had a buck walk under my stand for the second night in a row!

I was tying up the bow to lower it when I heard the familiar noise of a deer crunching leaves. In no time he was in front of me, and a few seconds later he was underneath me! Hasn't happened to me in years, and now it has happened 2 nights in a row!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

snortwheeze said:


> Shot fired !!! Keep fingers crossed guy's low n back 40 or so yards, he looked hurt.. gonna give it a bit. Decent 8, outside ears. Let the shaking begin !!!


AWESOME!!


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Congrats to all the successful hunters today! Cheers!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

2 does and one nice looking buck tonight but no shot ops


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Good luck Snort, Sure hope you get him!
Flight


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

snortwheeze said:


> 62* right now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The way it's cooling off after dark I would think your best bet is to wait until daylight but your the one that has to make the call. I'm not sure where your at but if there's any way I can help shoot me a pm. Best of luck AJ!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Dish7 said:


> How far away are they? Pray for another buck to get too close. Once he runs the intruder off, hit him with grunts and a snort-wheeze. Got a couple in past years that way. You're in the game. Good luck!


Dude, you called it Dish. & Thank you for the heads up. I had all but given up that he was still in there, hadn't seen him since 11:30 or so, no movement in there, no doe, nothing. Then around 5:15 I see a little buck come flying out of the marsh grass, he stopped & looked dead behind him & YEP here he comes out after him! 2 gutteral grunts & a spittake snort wheeze & he's running Straight at me. Little bucks running at me in front of him. Sparky gets to the hedgerow to cross at a pre ranged spot of 30 yds. Big bucks loping along 50- 60 yds behind him. Start my draw when he's 45 out & he picked up my movement. Hit the brakes turned 45° away from me & went through the same hedgerow as the little guy, but at about 75 yds. He's an absolute giant 4X4 & I ain't just saying that! & I know someday this will probably be an awesome encounter to relive. But right now I'm absolutely livid at myself for drawing when I did. The little buck stoped at the hedgerow for a couple seconds before going through, but all I could think was "what if he doesn't & you ain't drawn" So that was my day:banghead3:banghead3
Why do we have to learn more from losses than victories?


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Good luck on the recovery snort! 

Just a wild night in stand. 4 different bucks a button and some does. passed a 5 or 6 point at 30 yards. The 2 bigger bucks I saw...one never came close enough and one came through about 10mins after last light. A lot of hard chasing and even some sparing! One of the most fun hunts I’ve had without a shot fired. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

My live from the boat today!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Namrock said:


> Dude, you called it Dish. & Thank you for the heads up. I had all but given up that he was still in there, hadn't seen him since 11:30 or so, no movement in there, no doe, nothing. Then around 5:15 I see a little buck come flying out of the marsh grass, he stopped & looked dead behind him & YEP here he comes out after him! 2 gutteral grunts & a spittake snort wheeze & he's running Straight at me. Little bucks running at me in front of him. Sparky gets to the hedgerow to cross at a pre ranged spot of 30 yds. Big bucks loping along 50- 60 yds behind him. Start my draw when he's 45 out & he picked up my movement. Hit the brakes turned 45° away from me & went through the same hedgerow as the little guy, but at about 75 yds. He's an absolute giant 4X4 & I ain't just saying that! & I know someday this will probably be an awesome encounter to relive. But right now I'm absolutely livid at myself for drawing when I did. The little buck stoped at the hedgerow for a couple seconds before going through, but all I could think was "what if he doesn't & you ain't drawn" So that was my day:banghead3:banghead3
> Why do we have to learn more from losses than victories?


I have story like that! Lmao live and learn for sure, but that will stick with ya for life. Great memories and stories!


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Good luck on the recovery snort! 

Just a wild night in stand. 4 different bucks a button and some does. passed a 5 or 6 point at 30 yards. The 2 bigger bucks I saw...one never came close enough and one came through about 10mins after last light. A lot of hard chasing and even some sparing! One of the most fun hunts I’ve had without a shot fired. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Good luck AJ!!! We've all been there and know what you are going through. Would be a "no brainer" if we were having normal November temps. But like others have said...trust your gut! You think low and back so that deer may not die till 2 or 3:00 am. Then he'll be cooling off for the next few hours. Hopefully, he bedded down in short distance and you'll find him in the first hour or so of daylight. Let the guts out of him and get him to a cooler...he'll be fine. And don't be afraid to take up some offers for help. A lot of guys pulling for you! Good Luck Man!!!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

snortwheeze said:


> No deer. SICK, be a couple days before I'm back. Forgot how sick it makes ya.


Bummer. Sorry to hear that. We all know the feeling it sucks!!!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

That sucks AJ. I hit what would have been my best Michigan buck, lost blood brought in a dog still couldn't find it. I was sick for 3 days didn't feel like hunting(but still went). GET BACK IN THE GAME!!!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Sorry he wasn't recovered AJ, get back on that chair & keep on keeping on man!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Sorry about your buck AJ. It's understandable if you need a couple days off but get back after it as soon as you can. We're all rooting for you


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

snortwheeze said:


> No deer. SICK, be a couple days before I'm back. Forgot how sick it makes ya.


That sucks big time.. sorry man. Don't feel too bad though, better that you try to put meat on the table than to never try and not know what it's all about! And hey I hope this doesn't come off as wrong ( I always have reverence and try to kill them with respect) but it is just a deer there are lots of deer out there. Look at it this way....you likely saved some soccer moms SUV. 
The Cold front is coming brother, recoup, rest up. Put the bad in the past. And go hunting! Hunting is about experiences, some are good and some really suck. Enjoy the great experiences, try to learn from the bad ones. 
Good luck I will be watching LFTS for your next one.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

johnhunter247 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Really was hoping you got him. Keep your eyes peeled for buzzards hovering over an area. If you see them get to that area and the smell will lead you the rest of the way. It’s happens to everyone just keep after it. Don’t let it discourage you. Come Wednesday we have some prime days ahead leading up to Sunday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will be over there tomorrow looking exactly for that. I spent 1 1/2 glassing the area he went down into and crossing up and down the road too many times to count. Very thick deep river ravine, could glass a ways. 
One thing that makes me feel better is when he went up it "if" he were hurt and hurt bad he should've slipped, rolled something. No sign of that. 

WANT TO THANK ALL OF YA'S !! I've made a few good friends from this sight keep in touch and fish with em often. If y'all were closer I'd drink and shake hands with any of ya's. Good luck gents, bottles down softball practice with kiddo and a bike ride with bubb and the neighbor rascal on this beautiful day was a "little" better. Time to BEAT myself in the gym early then shoot. I'll be back sooner then later !!


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

It’s happened to anyone who has ever I hunted and if it has t you haven’t hunted long enough or shot enough deer or your just flat out lucky no matter how much practice how many times you’ve shot deer everyone’s different heck even military snipers miss and they train 24/7 365 for years before they can even get to be a sniper so don’t feel to bad I know it’s hard but your not the only one it happened to shoot probably not even the only one that did it yesterday but take your time and get back in the woods it’s still November and a cold fronts brewing so get after it brother


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's my report from 11/08/2020. Starting to self-film and will produce more content.


----------

